
A General Theory of Reactivity - dmmalam
https://github.com/kriskowal/gtor/
======
saalweachter
Until I saw the github link, I was a little excited -- chemical kinetics is
still a somewhat empirical field, and the ab initio methods of calculating
reaction rates an area of active research.

------
Anchor
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9244005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9244005)

